# Text Farbe



## disconnectus (17. Mai 2009)

Sorry noch eine kleine Frage...

wie kann ich Farbe meines Textes ändern?

Zum beispiel:

String a  = "Rot";
System.out.println (""+a);

Das will ich rot sehen.


----------



## Wildcard (17. Mai 2009)

Gar nicht ohne Shell die das auch kann. Wenn du eine solche hast, dann zB mit JCurses oder Charva


----------



## disconnectus (17. Mai 2009)

Das ist ein schlechtes beispiel. 

ich habe eine Label (Gui). 
Es beinhaltet eine Fehlermeldung deswegen möchte ich es rot machen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Mai 2009)

Das bezieht sich doch bestimmt wieder auf ne GUI?!

```
JTextField text = new JTextField();
text.setForeground(Color.RED);
```

€dit:
kannste aufs Label auch anwenden:


```
JLabel text = new JLabel();
text.setForeground(Color.RED);
```

MFG

P.S.: Lade dir Netbeans runter, da haste einene Gui-Editor und kannst dort ganz einfach deine Komponenten anpassen

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Schandro (17. Mai 2009)

> P.S.: Lade dir Netbeans runter, da haste einene Gui-Editor und kannst dort ganz einfach deine Komponenten anpassen


Naja, vorallem für Anfänger ist es eigentlich besser wenn sie keinen GUI-Builder benutzen.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Mai 2009)

kommt drauf an, sie können ja die notwendigen Funktionen auch im generierten Code (ich weis, den mögen nur wenige ^^) nachschauen.


----------



## Schandro (17. Mai 2009)

klar, weil man beim Lesen von fertigen Code auch so viel lernt?.. Vorallem wenn er generiert und nicht handgemacht ist.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Mai 2009)

da ist natürlich vorrausgesetzt, das man es selber auch als mal ausprobiert. Aber du hast recht, ich denke die Mehrheit ist damit zufrieden, wenn es einfach nur funktioniert


----------

